# Poulan Blower



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a Poulan BVM200 Leaf blower. The carb mounting block is a plastic block. The threads were the screws go that attach the carb to the block are stripped. The block is NLA. Does anyone have a way of getting the screws to hold tight so the carb will go tight against the block? The blower runs great but sucks air around the base because the screws won't turn tight.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Not sure of that exact model. How are the throttle and choke levers positioned and where is primer? Maybe a picture?

If it is the one I think it is, it has the throttle and choke levers on top of the air filter with a primer button just behind the levers?


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I have the blower air filter and carb removed right now, but yes the throttle and choke levers are on top of the air filter and the primer button is behind the levers. Is there any place that carries parts for older (2001 Model) Poulans?


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Try here had good luck getting parts for older Poulan equipment.

http://www.ordertree.com/cms/Company-Info/65.html


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It is the basically the same model as Sears 358797310. Part #530049322 should work and is available from them also. As a note, in most cases when you remove the carb mount to replace it, the mount to cylinder gasket will be damaged and should be replaced. That gasket can only be had in the gasket kit, it is not available separately.

When looking up these models, be sure to check the "exploded view" closely as the carb setup on these models can vary between 3 basic setups. Yours will have the levers on top mounted to the carb adapter with linkage going to the carb. The others have the levers mounted directly on the carb.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for he help. I was able to locate the part through Sears.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

RKDOC said:


> Thanks for he help. I was able to locate the part through Sears.


i bet that costed a good penny


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sears = $3.92
PartStore = $5.45
Parts Tree = $3.19
M&D = $3.03
Lawn Mower Pros = $3.95


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

hankster said:


> Sears = $3.92
> PartStore = $5.45
> Parts Tree = $3.19
> M&D = $3.03
> Lawn Mower Pros = $3.95


Poulan list price is $3.03, just so everybody can see in your list there who is marking up and selling above MSRP.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

newz7151 said:


> Poulan list price is $3.03, just so everybody can see in your list there who is marking up and selling above MSRP.


my prices = $ 2.98 for that same part


----------

